

19-year-old gets 135 months in prison for sending SWAT teams to his enemies - austenallred
http://blogs.dallasobserver.com/unfairpark/2009/06/the_blind_little_hacker_gets_1.php

======
georgecmu
Probably worth pointing out that this is not exactly news: the article is from
2009.

------
austenallred
Another cool (better) article about him is here
[http://www.wired.com/politics/law/news/2008/02/blind_hacker?...](http://www.wired.com/politics/law/news/2008/02/blind_hacker?currentPage=all)

------
tobiasu
11 years is a long long time, OTOH this is pretty far from a joke gone wrong
if the even half of the press release is true.

~~~
andrewvc
Thank god the SWAT teams didn't actually kill anyone. 11 years is about right
given his age. If he were older I'd ask for more, sending an armed crew of
trained killers into someone's house is extremely serious.

~~~
phaus
Exactly. This is one sentencing I can completely agree with. People need to
realize that there's a huge difference between having a bunch of pizzas
delivered to someone's house and sending a SWAT team.

